# Website Templates



## LBPhotog (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, so I am looking for a redesign for my website.  I could go either with a flash site, or a CSS site.

I am looking for FREE templates right now (willing to pay for something once I become 'established' and have a reliable source of income).  I have done google searches and really haven't found anything that I like .... 

Do you guys have anything that you can recommend, a site or anything where I can find good templates?


----------



## astrostu (Mar 18, 2010)

There are oh-so-many threads about this on this site.  PLEASE USE THE SEARCH.


----------



## JLEphoto (Mar 18, 2010)

I use SmugMug and am very happy so far...  They cost but the basic is only 39.00 a year.  The pro is 149.00 a year and well worth the money.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 18, 2010)

www.bludomain.com


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 19, 2010)

You can also always check the website of Photography that I have. There are also free templates.

feel free


----------



## 123camelia (Mar 21, 2010)

templates will give you a headstart. I like using templates and then  tweaking them big time to fit my needs


----------



## LahPhotographer (Mar 21, 2010)

Hard to find good free Templates.... but here is a place that has a few good templates. Web Templates, Flash Templates, Website Templates Design - Template Monster


----------

